# Building with a Project Manager



## Demps (23 Oct 2006)

Would be grateful for any advice/experience in relation to the above.

Have people experience of using a skilled intermediary between You and Your contractors. I.e. someone who represents Your interests and manages Your build.
I am interested in going this route for a self-build as I imagine that it would be a pressure reliever as well as ensuring that the build is a quality job.

Have heard can cost anything between 2,500 to 15,000 Euro depending on complexity and input – so it doesn’t come cheap! Although on the positive side have heard of project managers earning their own cost in savings and efficiencies elsewhere.

Any feedback and actual experience appreciated.


----------



## LouthMan (23 Oct 2006)

Hi there

I am working with a Project Management Company at the moment and unless you have a lot of time to spare don't even dream of going Direct Labour. Price i have i received it very good and happy with them so far.

Thanks


----------



## Demps (24 Oct 2006)

Hi Louthman,

Thanks for the feedback and Good luck with the build, would You be able to expand on what You have agreed are the responsabilities of the Project manager - are they going to look after all aspects including sourcing of materials and scheduling the trades. Also was the fee a % of the build or was it a fixed amount.


----------



## turtle77 (24 Oct 2006)

Hey Louthman!
do the project management company have fll control over what is bought, and from whom it is sourced?
Have the agreed a timeline with you, as to when it will be finished?
what kind of house is it you are building?
Is this compnay nationwide? I'm in Wexford


----------



## LouthMan (24 Oct 2006)

Guys

Company is based in Mid Louth and work off a % of the build but they have trades on fixed price. You decide what material they use but they give plenty of advice. They take care of everything from plans, planning to finish. I am building a Georgian type house and at the design stage. I am looking at mixture of render and stone, Timberframe internal. Time frame is 5 months and the last 6-7 people have had their house finished in that time frame.


----------



## ludermor (24 Oct 2006)

Louthman,
What % does this company charge? How are is the cost controlled? Does the PM give you budget etc? It seems like the way to go if the PM is on top of costs. Would he make clear the cost implications of certain requirements you might want


----------



## turtle77 (24 Oct 2006)

Thanks Louth man.

is it cheaper than using a building contractor, do you think?


----------



## LouthMan (24 Oct 2006)

When you design a house with him, he outlines all the costs on a detailed Doc. He then adds his %. When i asked about Solar Panels and Wood chip burners etc, it didn't seem a problem and he said it was the way to go. I spoke to his references and they are all very happy with his work and one guy was local to me. Going well so far but at an early stage (Touch wood ! ha !)


----------



## Gatherer (24 Oct 2006)

We worked with a 'Project Manager' in the last year and fired him eventually, so unhappy were we with his work. His actual crew (of Estonians) were decent lads and good workers, albeit with a more limited skill set than the Project Manager (a Munster man who has been banned from AAM) led us to believe. Time after time he failed to keep to any of the agreements we made with him at the outset. He had also mentally finished our job once 51% of the money had been spent.  He wouldn't even visit to discuss the snaglist and just wanted us to deal directly with the crew. 
The job was only completed using the retention money and different builders and we've ended up with no guarantee for the work done. 
We went this way because reputable building companies were talking too far in advance (most about six months ahead or more) but in 20:20 hindsight that would have been better than working with this guy. Caveat Emptor- and don't accept assurances at face value. Although he talked a lot about contemporary building methods and aesthetics, This Dublin-based 'Project Manager' is actually just a chancer riding the boom and exploiting the skills of immigrant workers. I know there are many good and reputable Project Managers out there- ours wasn't one of them.


----------



## LouthMan (24 Oct 2006)

Same as everything else, check all references, go and see their work and pray their will be ok - Sorry to hear you had that trouble, last thing you want.

https://louthpad.wordpress.com/


----------



## ludermor (24 Oct 2006)

You reallly have only started! 
Best of luck with it


----------



## Minnie*** (25 Oct 2006)

Louthman, We are hoping to build in the Louth area too if we can get pp. Would you mind giving me the name and no of the guy you are using. Btw, how much of a difference is there between contractors, PM & self build?


----------



## need2build (29 Oct 2006)

Beware there is nothing to stop anyone calling themselves a project manager.  Generally the PM should be independent, qualified and experienced and should be able to demonstrate previous completed projects.  A good PM will pay for him/herself and will allow the clients to have as much or as little involvement as the they want.  The PM should provide details of time cost and quality requirements for the job and can advise from planning and design stages right through to completion and handover.  He/she can source design professionals and contractors and should advise on contract terms and conditions also.  Fees will vary depending on job but if the PM is any good this will all be tied down in black and white well before any work commences.  My main piece of advice is only work with someone you are comfortable with and get the PM involved as soon as you get the twinkle of an idea that you need to start a build project.  
M


----------



## Demps (1 Nov 2006)

Thanks for all replies and good advice.

Question for Need2build - hoping to start a selfbuild project one off house in the new year - would You know of any Project Managers that You would recommend in the Laois/Offaly or midlands area


----------

